# M3 Competition Package - Official Announcement



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

*For Discerning Driver Who Wants the Ultimate in M3 Handling Performance 
Woodcliff Lake, NJ - November 16, 2004*

Already renowned for its performance and handling, the new Competition Package takes M3 performance to the razor?s edge. Every aspect of the M3?s handling has been tweaked resulting in the best-handling M3 ever.

The wheels are 19-inch forged-alloy wheels with high-performance tires. They connect to a suspension that has been tuned specifically for the Competition Package. Turn-in is quicker with a more direct steering ratio which goes from 15.4:1 to 14.5:1.

M Track mode and brake system taken from the BMW M3 CSL
The Dynamic Stability Control system includes a less intrusive M track mode, as on the M3 CSL, ensuring the security of DSC and spirited driving too. For inclement conditions the regular DSC mode remains. The brakes, also adopted from the M3 CSL, include compound and cross-drilled rotors. The front rotors have also been enlarged from12.8 to13.6 inches.

As the serious enthusiast would expect, the Competition Package is available in combination with the standard six-speed manual or the optional Sequential Manual Gearbox.

The interior enhancements of the package are subtle but purposeful. The Alcantara steering wheel and handbrake grip feel good to the touch. The addition of the steering wheel-mounted button for the DSC M track mode requires the deletion of the multi-function controls and cruise control. The Competition Package is available with all M3 Coupe interior and exterior color combinations. Two trim items are exclusive to the Competition Package. Special Competition Package aluminum trim is included on the interior. A new exterior color, Interlagos Blue, is offered only with this package.

The Competition Package will be available for 2005 M3 Coupes beginning with December 2004 production and it will make its debut at the Los Angeles Auto Show. The price for the package will be $4,000.


----------



## Smoltz (Oct 26, 2004)

Does anyone know if just the controls for radio/cruise are being delted, or the entire system. I'm probably going to order it either way. But I really don't want to lose either of these options (especially since it doesn't gain me anything).

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

... is there any part numbers available yet for the 19" wheels? :thumbup:


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Any pics?

I think I just found my next car.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Dammit I was hoping for new/more news. Damn you BMW!!! Make with the INFO!


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

webguy330i said:


> Dammit I was hoping for new/more news. Damn you BMW!!! Make with the INFO!


how do you like your evo? any mods?... and yeah bmw, give us more info.


----------



## Smoltz (Oct 26, 2004)

Anyone want pictures?




























Courtesy of XiPHiAS on E46Fanatics

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

thanks adam :thumbup:

love the wheels, and the new paint color looks great. i want it.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Not a flattering color on that car. Deaccentuates the aggressive lines and makes it look too much like a non-M. And mesh wheels just do NOT look good on any E46.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

webguy330i said:


> Dammit I was hoping for new/more news. Damn you BMW!!! Make with the INFO!


Yes, same information we had before... when will we get some details?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Those pics do not detail what interlagos really looks like. Take a gander...

But before i showcase that M5 anymore, I have to say:

OMG !!&^[email protected]!^*@^!*@^*!^@*^&[email protected][email protected]^(*$!&)#[email protected]&)#(! :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp:     :thumbup:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

OK now that that's over with...

the "real" interlagos blue: (I know you've all seen these)


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

i'll take one of each. thank you.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

wheel-man said:


> how do you like your evo? any mods?... and yeah bmw, give us more info.


 It's fantastic, but it misfires and Mitsu is the worst company ever. PM me if you want more info.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I need to see the color in person. The car that was supposedly the same color that was on Auto Motor und Sport was darker. More like the M3 pics. I still think it looks wrong on the 3.


----------



## Smoltz (Oct 26, 2004)

webguy330i said:


> Those pics do not detail what interlagos really looks like. Take a gander...
> 
> But before i showcase that M5 anymore, I have to say:
> 
> OMG !!&^[email protected]!^*@^!*@^*!^@*^&[email protected][email protected]^(*$!&)#[email protected]&)#(! :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp:     :thumbup:


How do you know what it really looks like? Have you seen it?

The reality is that for most of us, all we have is pictures and the 3 sets of pictures I have seen for the color all show it drastically differntly. These M3 ZCP pics look to be the the worst of the bunch, but at the same time, wouldn't BMW want to get the best pictures to show off the color?

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Smoltz said:


> How do you know what it really looks like? Have you seen it?
> 
> The reality is that for most of us, all we have is pictures and the 3 sets of pictures I have seen for the color all show it drastically differntly. These M3 ZCP pics look to be the the worst of the bunch, but at the same time, wouldn't BMW want to get the best pictures to show off the color?
> 
> ...


 Hey it's obvious guys, the M3 pics above are on a cloudy, overcast day... the M5 pics are on a very sunny day. The camera, JPG compression, photoshop alterations, lighting, angle, etc. all play a factor in which color gets captured.

Alex B, can you get a looksy sometime in person?


----------



## Smoltz (Oct 26, 2004)

Here's more info, actually again, posted by XiPHiAS.....



> New Competition Package for the BMW M3 Coupé (15.11.2004)
> 
> At the turn of the year, BMW M will be offering a so-called Competition Package intended for the particularly sports-orientated BMW M3 driver. Thanks to this new optional equipment package, available only when purchasing a new car, the M3 Coupé, already one of the world's best sports cars, becomes just that little more responsive and agile. The package, which is available from December 2004, will be sold in Belgium at a price of 5,550 Euro incl. (price M3 Competition 63,500 Euro).
> The Competition Package comprises 19-inch wheels possessing the same styling of those sported by the M3 CSL and fitted with high-performance tyres size 225/40 R 19 on 8Jx19 rims at the front and size 255/35 R 19 on 9.5x19 rims at the rear. Overall optimisation of the suspension and slightly enhanced steering response (a ratio of 14.5:1 instead of 15.4:1) result in noticeably improved vehicle dynamics.
> ...


That is a press release for Belgium I presume, note the wheel width. I was hoping with fingers crossed we'd get at least 8.5/9.5 but no dice. Also, the suspension, even if it has been retuned doesn't look very agressive (at least from a ride height point of view). Overall I'm disappointed, I was expecing more agressive ride height, and I'm not thrilled with the color (of course that's entirely personal). I also don't really like the the new trim. I'd just assume have the plain Alu trim.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Smoltz (Oct 26, 2004)

webguy330i said:


> Hey it's obvious guys, the M3 pics above are on a cloudy, overcast day... the M5 pics are on a very sunny day. The camera, JPG compression, photoshop alterations, lighting, angle, etc. all play a factor in which color gets captured.
> 
> Alex B, can you get a looksy sometime in person?


Exactly my point! But the reality is that until we see it in person, we really won't have agood idea of what we're in for.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Smoltz said:


> Exactly my point! But the reality is that until we see it in person, we really won't have agood idea of what we're in for.
> 
> Thanks,
> Adam


 I think we do. Every video and every pic I have seen of the M5 in Interlagos thus far has met my expectations.


----------

